# California bans hunting



## steve-o

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/cali...utm_content=May+22,+2012+Lead+Ammo+Protection


----------



## Mooreski

HSUS = Hopeless, Stupid, Useless, Sh**heads.


----------



## bsites9

Your Title line is a little misleading isn't it?


----------



## steve-o

Nope


----------



## lern

Steve, it is just another illustration of what can happen when you live in a state controlled by hopelessly misdirected liberals. California is a largely rural state, however, the population of San Diego, Los Angeles and San Francisco controls the governing of the state. The erosion of hunting in the state has most times been the result of misguided legislators not listening to their fish and game folks.


----------



## Smoknnca

steve-o said:


> http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/cali...utm_content=May+22,+2012+Lead+Ammo+Protection


Title should be California bans hunting for four-leggeds


----------



## Pete53

being from minnesota ,i have always said california is the most liberal state in the union and that my home state of minnesota is starting to act like california. its said and sick these people just don`t understand and the white house is too ! people like ted nugget are trying to save us but not many people are listening or doing there part.Pete53


----------



## threetoe

40 years of Liberal social engineering.

The chickens are coming home to roost.


----------



## igorts

disapointing... again. Well, i'll spend my $ in other states for bear hunt.


----------



## Destroyer

igorts said:


> i'll spend my $ in other states for bear hunt.


:thumbs_up

Hit 'em where it hurts. :wink:


----------



## bob cooly

The DFG and Fish and Game Comission have been takin over by aniti hunting groups. The amount of illegal poaching by ILLEGAL ALIENS and others has exploded in the last 20 years. The Souther Serria deer herd has been decimated by Mt. Lions. in general we are going down and will pull the rest of you with us in time. Maybe just another 4 years might do it.


----------



## AK_Guy

CA is broke and broken. They want people to go to the store and spend money.


----------



## threetoe

Progressiveism coming to your back yard soon.

Pray for America.


----------



## badguybuster

I think the state should be cut loose from the US, a well place TND would definitelly send it sailing happily into the ocean. Then they can do what they want


----------



## igorts

badguybuster said:


> I think the state should be cut loose from the US, a well place TND would definitelly send it sailing happily into the ocean. Then they can do what they want


easy for you to say.


----------



## pikecntyhunter

maybe one of those polititions will get eatin by one of those bears


----------



## maufenkamp

badguybuster said:


> I think the state should be cut loose from the US, a well place TND would definitelly send it sailing happily into the ocean. Then they can do what they want


It will be, eventually, be patient.


----------



## BarneySlayer

bsites9 said:


> Your Title line is a little misleading isn't it?


Yup, it is...

I don't agree with banning the use of hounds for black bear hunting or bobcats, but that doesn't equate to an all out ban on hunting.


----------



## igorts

but it is a start to ban all the hunting, in all states. CA is like a virus, started here but spreads anywhere else. hope other 49 will resist it


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowwood

PA "banned hunting" in 1935.


----------



## FFKenyon

Washington and a few other states have the same ban!


----------



## threetoe

Vote "ABO"

ANYBODY but Obama


----------



## Curve1

lern said:


> Steve, it is just another illustration of what can happen when you live in a state controlled by hopelessly misdirected liberals. California is a largely rural state, however, the population of San Diego, Los Angeles and San Francisco controls the governing of the state. The erosion of hunting in the state has most times been the result of misguided legislators not listening to their fish and game folks.


Right on the money!:thumbs_up


----------



## alks456

igorts said:


> disapointing... again. Well, i'll spend my $ in other states for bear hunt.


And some hundreds+ of $$ for a travel... maybe this was a lobbying from big oil bosses? 
Just speculation.


----------



## dwagoner

honestly as a california hunter myself i dont see the sport in using dogs to tree animals to go up to them and shoot them anyways, you couldnt GIVE me a free hunt where there gonna use dogs anyways. i watch it on tv and just dont see how people like to chase dogs to where they have an animal in a tree and then go up and shoot it. I just dont get it.......

im all for hunting and not losing more but i dont think using dogs to hunt is actually hunting in itself


----------



## Curve1

dwagoner said:


> honestly as a california hunter myself i dont see the sport in using dogs to tree animals to go up to them and shoot them anyways, you couldnt GIVE me a free hunt where there gonna use dogs anyways. i watch it on tv and just dont see how people like to chase dogs to where they have an animal in a tree and then go up and shoot it. I just dont get it.......
> 
> im all for hunting and not losing more but i dont think using dogs to hunt is actually hunting in itself



I dont care for using dogs myself...BUT, here is the danger amongst hunters. We need to be very careful backing the banning of this type of hunting or any other type of hunting that we may personally dislike. The reason is eventually they will come after the type of hunting WE like. I dont care for rifle hunting either, I've done very little of it in my 36 years of deer hunting...but, I will fight for the right to do so. I do love hunting with my recurve or longbow but I support other forms of hunting even though I may not care for it personally.


----------



## Neen

"Watch out it's a slippery slope...first they ban hunting with dogs then they take away your right to eat meat. Total slippery slope man...Government has _all _the power."

Posting mis-leading information for the sole purpose of scaring people into acting a political way is as corrupt as the politicians they are so against. Stop the fear and educate yourselves and then we can look at our societal resource issues in a mostly unbiased light.


----------



## Fury90flier

So, Cali doesn't ban hunting, just restricts how you do it. Can't say much about hunting bears but hunting cats is easy...see them, shoot them, not that hard.


----------



## blakesdaddy77

the good news is sooner or later they will experience a major earthquake in which cali will fall in the ocean.


----------



## alks456

Fury90flier said:


> So, Cali doesn't ban hunting, just restricts how you do it. Can't say much about hunting bears but hunting cats is easy...see them, shoot them, not that hard.


Considering cats are that elusive... is it so easy to spot them?


----------



## Arrowwood

With all the crying on this thread about "liberals" and "progressiveism" (sic), some of you need a reminder that Ronald Reagan started the ban on mountain lion huntng in CA. And that was _before_ his mind went.


----------

